# Oil Change Time?



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Having Checked out the Oil / Service detail on the onboard computer earlier today and the notification states a oil change is due within the next 45 days, Car purchased new March 2020 and only done 1400 miles to date so if this is correct....

Can anyone recommend a good Independent in Cardiff / South Wales?

Has anyone recently had this done at Audi and what was the cost charged? (No finance on the car so not restricted to Audi only services fortunately).

I may be tempted to get this done myself if the underbody covers are not too difficult to remove to access and remove the existing filter. Can anyone confirm this is straight forward task?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

draining and refilling the oi is quite simple, no special task or tool required, but if you want to keep your warranty you need Audi or any other authorized service doing it


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Having driven just 1,400 miles in 17 months, I'd be more concerned about the fact that very infrequent/short journeys are negatively impacting my car.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> draining and refilling the oi is quite simple, no special task or tool required, but if you want to keep your warranty you need Audi or any other authorized service doing it


Thats the downside of DIY I guess, had a fair few quotes back today and not as bad as I was expecting, so booked in!


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Having driven just 1,400 miles in 17 months, I'd be more concerned about the fact that very infrequent/short journeys are negatively impacting my car.


I have a routine in place to minimise such issues; however many thanks I'm overwhelmed by your concern with such a helpful response.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Vorsprung20, It will be on a variable service regime where it uses number of cold starts, distance travelled & time to compute the service time. Make sure to get a VAT receipt & VAG part No.s of what's replaced just in case warranty work is needed & service light reset.
Hoggy.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

Good sensible advice there Hoggy, Will do!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Just to add my two pence worth being in a similar situation.

Due to lockdowns, travel restrictions etc I have only done 1500 miles in the past year. It's not due to short journeys as I cycle everywhere and used my car at the weekends on 100 mile plus journeys but these just haven't happened. Sometimes I didn't start my car for 3 weeks. Recently I got the message that my oil way due for change in 11400 miles or 28 days.

My point is if I wanted to do a year's motoring (12000 miles) my oil would be up to it otherwise I would have to change it in 28 days. it's the same oil FFS. The counter has continued to count down without any cold starts as 14 days later when I did start it I had 14 days left.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

It's in the deliberate hope that you'll take it round to Audi and pay them £250+ for a simple oil and filter change. Reset the reminder yourself for another year as there will be nothing wrong with your current oil whatsoever after just 1,500 miles. The next thing to pop up will be the 'Inspection Due' and you'll need VAGcom/VCDS to get that removed!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

My thoughts entirely @MarkBlackTT and exactly what I did.


----------



## Vorsprung20 (Nov 4, 2019)

MarksBlackTT said:


> It's in the deliberate hope that you'll take it round to Audi and pay them £250+ for a simple oil and filter change. Reset the reminder yourself for another year as there will be nothing wrong with your current oil whatsoever after just 1,500 miles. The next thing to pop up will be the 'Inspection Due' and you'll need VAGcom/VCDS to get that removed!


Had a call back today and was Quoted £312 for the work :lol: Stated that seemed a little higher than i expected in a calm voice and asked for a breakdown, apparently an hours labour charged at £124 per hour !


----------



## george_S (Oct 15, 2021)

it's really easy to do it yourself, especially since there are a lot of tutorials on the Internet, I'm tired of paying the dealer for an elementary oil change and change it myself. You need to find out in the manual what kind of oil you need, I use Shell Rotella, just like on my second car, Dodge Ram 1500, you can see about the best oils here 15W-40 Oil, this brand has been proven over the years.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

george_S said:


> it's really easy to do it yourself, especially since there are a lot of tutorials on the Internet, I'm tired of paying the dealer for an elementary oil change and change it myself.


While oil change does qualify as novice difficulty (on most cars). Sadly not everyone is blessed to have space to do so.
I would love to give the middle finger to Audi and even some 3rd party shops. And just do this myself.
But I live in an apartment and there is just no way


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

I buy the oil, filter and sump plug myself then get my local trusted garage to do the oil change that costs me £50 for one hours labour as same position, can't get access properly as parked on road.


----------

